# Bear/Eagle Topper.



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have moved a few steps closer.in shaping this butternut topper I will try and blind the feathers and the fir, How ever I am not yet sure how. I will have to figure out out as I go.


----------



## elmsfordlt (Feb 1, 2017)

Looks good so far.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm not sure how you would blend them. The only ideas I have are to either leave some natural wood between them or have the feathers overlap the fur.

Looks good!

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

That handle is a great concept and butternut makes a beautiful finished look. Judging from the pic U have a tough task blending feathers to fur. It will be interested to see how U accomplish it. I would agree with Rodney feathers over fur but the eagle head would have to be larger than the bear and the pic doesn't show that. Waiting on your next pic with a keen interest.

Mark


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Progress ,be it so slow, is coming on this project.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Fur and Feather can be added usinf pyrography with any feather forms being created with fordom and small burrs, plenty of vid's on youtube., there appears to be a nice transition line twixt the bears shoulder and eagle where the shank will fit, may be worth considering this as a plain pyramid shaped area to afford separation.If it doesn't look right it can then be textured.

It's coming along nicely Randy will make a good handle,


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I like the concept of the bear/eagle so well it has inspired me to do another bear/eagle myself. I don't have the skills to do a tandem piece but a bear then an eagle I think I can handle (pun intended) 

Nice work Randy!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

the carving is looking good

nothing like a well dressed stick


----------

